# Need a car till end of Aug, suggestions?



## happygolatte (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello,
We are looking for a car until the end of Aug, does anyone know of any good long term car rental companies in the south of Portugal? Or we could be interested in buying a car however prefer just to rent. Thanks for any help.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

It would be cheaper to buy one. Try looking here Anúncios grátis em Portugal, anúncios classificados em Portugal (Compra em Portugal, Venda em Portugal, Contatos em Portugal, Motor em Portugal, Moradia - Locais Comunidade em Portugal,...) under carros.


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

*car rental*



happygolatte said:


> Hello,
> We are looking for a car until the end of Aug, does anyone know of any good long term car rental companies in the south of Portugal? Or we could be interested in buying a car however prefer just to rent. Thanks for any help.


Hi yor-car is a hire company from as little as €60 a week all new cars,all the best


----------

